# Timing tensioner seal



## bobbylight15 (Sep 1, 2008)

To change out a timing tensioner seal on a 2001 s4, do you need to remove the bumper, radiator,ac condensor,headlights and everything to gain access? Kind of a stupid question, but I want to know so if I want to do it myself I know what Im getting in to.
Thanks


----------



## bobbylight15 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Timing tensioner seal (bobbylight15)*

anyone?


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Timing tensioner seal (bobbylight15)*

timing chain tensioner? Pass or Driver side? they are on alternate ends of the heads...
see below


----------



## bobbylight15 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Timing tensioner seal (bigturboVR6)*

He said of was on the driver side and told me it was the front of the motor. Thanks for the reply and I hope this helps. Is it hard to replace and does the front bumper clip need to be removed in order to access it? Thanks


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Timing tensioner seal (bobbylight15)*

yeah well the timing belt, serp belt, etc needs to come off, so yeah the front end has to come off... honestly it is all of 12 bolts, unplugging the lights, and dumping the coolant, swing the a/c aside to the pass side. the front end can be off in all of 15 minutes, max


----------



## bobbylight15 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Timing tensioner seal (bigturboVR6)*

Ok cool. One guy said he did it without taking the bumper off but taking it off seems like it would be easier. Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Timing tensioner seal (bobbylight15)*

no prob


----------

